# Spigarelli Plungers any good?



## Steve_M. (Feb 26, 2018)

Thinking about trying out a Spig button, either the Securbutton 2 or the Click Pressure Button. Anyone have any experience with them and of the two which is better? Also how long do those fiber tips last?


----------



## tigersdad (Jun 13, 2009)

*Spig plunger*

I have been using a Spig ...the Arco Sport one in your picture - the bottom one without the red button- for about 3 years. The plunger fiber tip has lasted very well - just now seeing a bit of wear. I shoot 3 to 500 arrows a weak. Sometimes I do get Beiter envy - as if I am not "serious" enough. I like it much better than the DX plungers.


----------



## lowellhigh79 (Aug 3, 2012)

Steve_M. said:


> Thinking about trying out a Spig button, either the Securbutton 2 or the Click Pressure Button. Anyone have any experience with them and of the two which is better? Also how long do those fiber tips last?
> 
> View attachment 6451509
> 
> ...


Poor quality control. I had to retap the threads. Also, the holes around the red button did not line up (on the back where the red button pops out). I still use two securebuttons that I bought when the QA was better.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I would never own one, simply because the tips unscrew.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I have three with the red button, honestly no complaints. But perhaps mine are older. I have two slightly different versions.


----------



## PregnantGuppy (Jan 15, 2011)

I have owned and shot both of those plungers in competition for the last 5 years or so. So I have a fairly decent idea of what they are like.

The SecurClick (I think that's its name, the one without the red button) is effectively a Beiter clone. I'd even consider it a bit of an improvement, since it doesn't have a barrel with two thread sizes that Beiter uses for a reason no one has been able to explain to me. Ultimately, though, it is functionally identical in design. The machining is not quite as good, though, and it does not come with nearly as many accessories. But it is also noticeably cheaper to reflect that, and it still shoots just fine.

The SecurButton is what I currently use. In terms of its design, it is strictly superior to the ubiquitous Beiter. It's completely tool-less and effectively impossible to move without intending to move it. I actually often just remove the red button, since it just threads out. An X10 point is the perfect size to stick into the hole, activate the mechanism, and make any adjustments necessary on the line. And its price is usually either equal to or lower than the Beiter.

The one big caveat, though, is that their machining quality seems to be deteriorating. I have an old SecurButton that my coach passed down to me that still works beautifully, but the new one I bought about two years ago would not fit properly into most risers I found until I used a die to thin down the threads a bit. It's quite a shame, since i honestly think their design is really good, but it's just let down by weird tolerances.

As for tips unscrewing, I have never had that happen once in all of my shooting. Quite anecdotal, but it's never been a concern. Worst case scenario I'd just use a light glue on the tip if I was that concerned about it, but I've worn down tips completely without them showing any sign of coming loose (which made them very annoying to remove).

Feel free to post any further questions.


----------



## Stephen Morley (Aug 11, 2016)

I bought a Nilo riser from someone and it came with the Spig plunger, it works fine until one tourney the red button dropped out, the tip has come lose on me also, easy to spot when shooting skinny arrows, in summary it worked well but I had trust issues with it not falling apart on me, you really don't want to be checking your equipment after every 5-6 shots, it kills your scores.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

The Spigs are a bit shakey on the QC. I have two, one snug and the other loose and wiggly. Both become sticky at times and the red button does not want to depress. I have seen but not experienced red button and tip loss. Also, trying the different spring sizes, it is very difficult to tell which is medium, heavy, or light. Finally, SecurButton is ridiculously long, IMHO, just begging to get snagged or bang into something. I like the Beiter much better - smaller profile, smooth consistent action, plenty of replacement parts, good tip design with no danger on falling off or getting lost - QC is much better, I have a few of them and they look/feel/function identically.


----------



## toxoph (Mar 24, 2005)

Although I use a Beiter now, I used to use a plunger where the tip unscrewed. I would just make sure the contact point is very slightly below button center plus a little blue loctite, never an issue. But having said that, and this has been discussed elsewhere, I recommend the Beiter, I've had one for over 15 years with no issues. Beiters are expensive but the time/cost value of your money is worth it.


----------



## Fixgenset (Mar 22, 2013)

The click button on the bottom pic works well. The more expensive one on the top is pretty much junk. I purchased two of them and had to dismantle both of them as the plunger shaft would stick. Found that they had used way to much lock tight or super glue to secure the threaded shaft to the main barrel. Poor Quality Control!!
By a Beiter game over!


----------



## Steve_M. (Feb 26, 2018)

Steve_M. said:


> View attachment 6451509



I picked up the Spig Securbutton plunger in the picture above about a week ago. I got a really good deal on it so I figured I would take the chance on it. So far it's great, smooth as silk, easy to adjust, the fiber tip stays on, nothing has rattled loose. I'm very happy with it. I bought it new so maybe Spigarelli has fixed the quality control issues people ran across on earlier models? 

The only bad thing, which I'm not sure if it's a bad thing or done intentionally, is that the threads on the barrel are a little tight not sure if this is done on purpose to keep the plunger from coming loose. It's not tight enough where it could damage the riser but they are tight compared to other plungers.


----------

